# Question Bacon Brining Buckets



## bear55 (Mar 18, 2013)

I was able to score two plastic buckets from a local store's bakery dept to be used when I attempt my first bacon project.  My question is are these buckets okay to wash in the dishwasher?  The buckets themselves do not say they are dishwasher safe, probably because they are not designed for re-use.  Any help is appreciated.  The buckets themselves are probably 3 gallon buckets, one held cream cheese frosting and the other held a garlic spread.

Thanks Bear


----------



## sound1 (Mar 18, 2013)

With the heat/drying cycle turned off, you can wash most anything.


----------



## bear55 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sound1 said:


> With the heat/drying cycle turned off, you can wash most anything.



I thought that was most likely the case but wanted to check with those that would know for sure.

Thanks


----------

